# top bar feeder



## J-Rat (Dec 10, 2013)

I made this one,it has worked very well.

I cut a hole in the follower board to match the feeder.#8 hard cloth was bent up to meet the mason jar lid. only need to
poke a few small holes in the lid. The feeder is placed at the rear of the hive.


----------



## crosscomb (Feb 18, 2015)

Where do u put this for the bees to access this feeder? I like the look of it. Very nice


----------



## J-Rat (Dec 10, 2013)

It goes inside the hive at the rear. By having the feeder on the other side of the follower board, It makes changing the feeder easy.


----------



## catbackr (Jun 5, 2010)

I use a similar feeder, but I have to say that is one fancy top bar hive! even a place for a hive tool and brush...very cool! whats the little block hanging from the center of the roof?


----------



## crosscomb (Feb 18, 2015)

What is the bar with holes drilled on it for exactly?


----------



## J-Rat (Dec 10, 2013)

After working the hive, lots of bee's are in the lid and on top of the bars. I close the lid on the block leaving a gap for the bee's to escape back into the hive.
The bar with the holes is screened and used to help vent the hive. Where I live it's hot in the summer and cold in the winter. As the weather started to get cold the bee's filled the screen.


----------



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

I really like that hive, nice job. Thats a good tip about putting a drop of lemongrass oil in the hive for new colonies in new wood. Just a little insurance can go a long way.

-Adam


----------



## J-Rat (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank You. It was a fun project. After watching many u-tubes on hive construction, it was easy to build.
I found a bee group in the small town that I live in. They answered lot's of questions and offered lot's of support.
The bee's were installed April 2014, The hive is doing very well. Although I have been feeding them since mid summer and
just stopped two weeks ago. ( We don't get much rain, and the bee's had used all their reserves.)
I built a lang. hive and have put out three swarm traps baited with lemon grass oil.


----------

